# Ocala, Fl (North Central) yarn shop closing



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

ET yarns on Silver Springs Blvd-out near Silver Springs past Walmart-is closing, after twenty something years. My daughterr saw it and called to let me know. She said ad says 50% off and make offers. Erma stocked current yarns and new and old books, and, of course, needles and other accessories. Do not know the reason for her closing, but she is up in age-So if you are in the NCentral Fl area-may be worth a trip.Her hours are 10 A-4 P-Sat. Not related-just been a customer for many, many years......


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I've only been in FL for one year, hernando and very disappointed that there aren't yarn stores or knitting groups around. Very disappointed with Joanne's in Ocala but that's where I've been going. Is this store only open on Saturday? Any other places or info you can share to help me out? Thanks


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Wish someone take it over & keep it open! :-(


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

HB123 said:


> Wish someone take it over & keep it open! :-(


Rent may even be an issue-I have no idea----
They are open Mon- Sat-10AM-4PM-


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

Pamk said:


> Thanks for sharing. I've only been in FL for one year, hernando and very disappointed that there aren't yarn stores or knitting groups around. Very disappointed with Joanne's in Ocala but that's where I've been going. Is this store only open on Saturday? Any other places or info you can share to help me out? Thanks


Ocala also has a Hobby Lobby and a Michael's--have not been a fan of Michaels because of location-but they just moved to a better-for me-location.


----------



## Lovetoknittwo (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I enjoy shopping at ET. The owner is a lovely lady. Will miss visiting with her. Hopefully I will get there this week before all the good stuff is gone. Thanks again&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## Knancy (Aug 21, 2011)

You might like to head to The Villages area. There is a wonderful shop called The Yarn Lady on highway 27 in Baylee Plaza. Diane stocks a wide range of yarns and has wonderful classes every day.

Nancy who used to live in the Villages


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Morning...go over to that yarn shop in the Villages..they are joining us this year for our yarn crawl....I start from Ormond Beach shop...The Ball of Yarn..We visit yarn shops in Central Florida..Go on line and find out all about the crawl. If you like pm me and i will give you the list..Sorry to hear about yarn shops closing...


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

Rita Ann said:


> Morning...go over to that yarn shop in the Villages..they are joining us this year for our yarn crawl....I start from Ormond Beach shop...The Ball of Yarn..We visit yarn shops in Central Florida..Go on line and find out all about the crawl. If you like pm me and i will give you the list..Sorry to hear about yarn shops closing...


What's a "Yarn Crawl"? I live in the area and think it might be something of interest.


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you. I sent the address to my SIL who lives in Ocala to try & get me some sock yarn to make leggings for my brother.


----------



## Judi Muscle (Sep 30, 2013)

I live in Ocala, FL, too and found a wonderful yarn shop. Here's the info: Yards 'n Yarn, 1913 NE 14th St., Suite 103, Ocala, FL. The website is www.YardsNYarn.com The store is open Mon-Fri 10 to 5 and Sat 10 to 2. Great selections and the owners are very helpful. I'm also disappointed with JoAnn's selections lately; seems like they don't restock like they did previously. I purchased some lovely yarns from ET Yarns last year and the owner said then that she would be closing the store soon as she's getting up there in years and just couldn't manage it any longer. The rent may also be an issue. Sorry to see it close.


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

I live in Silver Springs. I am not far from either shop. I love going to Yards n Yarn. They are so helpful there. Funny I am closer to ET Yarns but never seem to get there. better make a trip there tomorrow.
Bonnie


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

ET yarns is nearly bare to the walls...Thursday is the last day. She has a very few skeins of yarn left-some already knitted items, and some odds and ends of books and magazines. I did get one skein sock yarn, two skeins of nice soft aqua baby yarn some Plymouth Yarn bamboo size 2 double points, and two books. How to Knit by Debbie Bliss,and Step by Step to Better Knitting and Crochet and a cute enamel colander with strawberries on it--total $16.50. Very sad to she her closing, but I think it ws getting overwhelming for her- she is 82, said she thinks it is time to draw her Social Security. lol! And now she will have time to finish her partly done projects!! She and her shop will be missed!


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

God love her! 82 and just now collecting retirement! She deserves it!


----------

